# Washington Post Oppinon Polls covering most of the US Government



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Washington Post Oppinon Polls covering most of the US Government *

(www.washingtonpost.com) 
Very Interesting Statistics if they are from non bais polls when they were taken.


----------

